# stihl with stuck throttle



## Csmith (Sep 27, 2007)

When I let go of the throttle trigger it sticks (on full throttle)  :ahhh:  I have to slap it with my finger to dislodge it.  The saw is still under warranty so I could take it to the dealer, but is this a common problem that I should just solve with WD40 ?

Thanks


----------



## Corey (Sep 27, 2007)

If it is still under warranty, the dealer might be your best bet.  It could be something like a broken return spring - does the trigger still seem to have normal tension through the rest of the range?  Or it may be something as simple as a little tree sap in the wrong spot.


----------



## Harley (Sep 27, 2007)

Can you feel it binding up as you squeeze the throttle?  If you can't - I'd guess a spring - but if under warranty, and they are relatively close by - I'd say bring it to the dealer.


----------



## Robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

Could be a kinked throttle cable too........mine did this, it was kinked and would not let the cable go through freely.

            New cable fixed it.


            Robbie


----------



## budman (Oct 5, 2007)

Robbie said:
			
		

> Could be a kinked throttle cable too........mine did this, it was kinked and would not let the cable go through freely.
> 
> New cable fixed it.
> 
> ...


Never saw a throttle cable on a chain saw? :gulp:


----------



## Robbie (Oct 6, 2007)

My stihl 011 avt has one about 3 or 4 inches long...........I replaced it once and found it was kinked. 

          It looks like a lawn mower cable...........  


          Robbie


----------

